# 2008 turner dhr



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

all done and ready to race.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

How's the travis triple, w/ intristic dampning?
I was thinking of getting one later, for a race bike...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.

I like the white diabolus cranks.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Those RF cranks are massive


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Very niceeee,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: what about that fork  how do you like it


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I like the white diabolus cranks.


yeah i got them from some guy named darren.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

I’ll do some reviewing on the bike when i get back on Sunday, DH race road trip in 2 hours.


----------



## bikesrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow, I hope my son doesn't see this anytime soon, that is one awesome looking bike. Give us a ride review when you christen it!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

_White is soooo last year..._ jk man. that bike is pimpin! love the new travis.

is that a niner rotor up front? or are my eyes wiggin' out...


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

Let me be the first to say that I like the round tubing a lot better. Congrads man, nice bike.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> _White is soooo last year..._ jk man. that bike is pimpin! love the new travis.
> 
> is that a niner rotor up front? or are my eyes wiggin' out...


Well the frame was going to be green, and that so the color for 07, and with the white trim it would just look fabulous....

And yes that is a 9" front and a 7" rear.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful bike, beautiful parts.

That DHR is a work of art, isn't it?


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Weak, I had the 2010 two years ago. 
(Awesome bike!:thumbsup: )


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

thats a sick looking bike man, i have the 06 manitou travis triple on my bike and i absolutly love it.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

The bike rides very nice. It feels even lighter then it is, and that’s just crazy. The race on Sunday was smooth with lots of pedaling and corners. I suck at the pedaling part. But i still managed to get 5th in my category, only 0.47 second from my friend on a 05 dhr with clips (he also rides up hills a lot). If i was in shape and able to pedal fast i could have gotten at least second place (less then a 2 second gap). I’ll be riding whistler this weekend, it should be fun.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

atb said:


> yeah i got them from some guy named darren.


um, are you trying to hint that you got those from darren berrecloth? or am i just retarded?

very sweet looking rig. i'm wowed for sure.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> um, are you trying to hint that you got those from darren berrecloth? or am i just retarded?
> 
> very sweet looking rig. i'm wowed for sure.


yeah, my drive side crank was in roam. the rest was brand new, not bad for $100.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

hope r da best brakes evar


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

wow. very, very nice!

Those white diabolus are sick!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

wow and i was excited to see a 07 dhr at chdh last weekend


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> wow and i was excited to see a 07 dhr at chdh last weekend


same thing.... it should just be the 2007.5 DHR haha


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

GEE WIZ!! How many times do we have to ask for a Fork report??? Spill the beans man!


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

be350ka said:


> GEE WIZ!! How many times do we have to ask for a Fork report??? Spill the beans man!


Oh yeah, the fork is pimp, it's a little under sprung stock, I'm 160lbs. didn't have any problems all weekend. I've been riding a TPC+ single 150 for over a year on my other bike. And i do like the tpc better. But it's all good.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

How do you like that fork? 

I didn't know the 2008's were shipping yet.

Just one question. Why did you go with diety bars? just because they are white? Aren't they pretty heavy for a dedicated light wieght race bike?


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> How do you like that fork?
> 
> I didn't know the 2008's were shipping yet.
> 
> Just one question. Why did you go with diety bars? just because they are white? Aren't they pretty heavy for a dedicated light wieght race bike?


The deity bars aren't very heavy, and with the direct mount stem, one good crash and your super light race bar is done. They're 28" wide, perfect size for me. I also got a good deal on them, and yeah there white.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

this bike is going to see a lot of hard riding, on the shore and whistler, i didnt want it to fall apart in a month.


----------



## Connor (Sep 24, 2006)

atb said:


> The bike rides very nice. It feels even lighter then it is, and that's just crazy. The race on Sunday was smooth with lots of pedaling and corners. I suck at the pedaling part. But i still managed to get 5th in my category, *only 0.47 second from my friend on a 05 dhr with clips (he also rides up hills a lot)*. If i was in shape and able to pedal fast i could have gotten at least second place (less then a 2 second gap). I'll be riding whistler this weekend, it should be fun.


oh, ****.. how did I miss this... slow poke..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

God damn...that's flippin sweet.

I'm buildng a 2006 Drilled DHR...but that new one looks mega nimble.


----------



## Connor (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah it's pretty nice for a mini bike.. I beat him at every race last year on this..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Connor said:


> yeah it's pretty nice for a mini bike.. I beat him at every race last year on this..


Curious, did you drill the rear?


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

man, both the DHRs posted in this thread are awesome looking. Props, guys.


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

What do you mean by drilled? Thanks. Ryan.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Drilling a second shock mount hole behind the default one on the back allows the bike to have a lower BB height and slacker HA.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You can clearly see it here, which BTW, is Raptordude's Turner DHR!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

damn i dig those turners. sick bikes


----------

